# Ann Arbor Special BMX Vendor Spaces for 2019



## pkleppert (Apr 10, 2019)

Hello everyone in the BMX Forum

This year's Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet would like to offer FIRST TIME Ann Arbor Vintage BMX vendors first dibs on 7 swap spaces at $25 each






A few have already been reserved but we still have 7 left in Bldg."G".

Muscle bikes would also be perfect in this building. 

A Special BMX Vendor Form is attached for reserving a swap space at this year's show

Paul and Anne Kleppert 248-642-6639


----------

